# Tandems going to the Otter



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone else is taking a tandem to the Sea Otter. I'm trying to get away with racing and practicing with mine on the DH course.


----------



## tsetsaf (Oct 20, 2009)

We raced the tandem a few years ago there in the xc race. It is a great time and a huge field. You could probably ride the downhill course as long as you are there early in the week to avoid getting into anyone's way. Race Management at Sea Otter tends to take things pretty seriously so be wary of what they may or may not be willing to allow you to do.

Looks like the weather is shaping up to be awesome that weekend.


----------



## zibell (Apr 13, 2007)

We were thinking about it earlier, but things didn't work out as planned so we passed this year. Next year for sure!


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

*Sea Otter Classic Downhill Course on a Tandem*

They let us race. This was our second practice run.


----------



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)

Great video, thanks for bringing us along. I got a good picture of you guys in the air off one of the upper table tops, I will pass it along to Gearhead for you.

Dave


----------



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks, I was hoping that someone got a shot or two. We actually cleared the finish line jump. That was pretty fun stuff.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Found a short video clip. We went pretty slow on that steep off camber but our time of 3:15 was respectable enough, we sure carried some speed on the freeway section leading up to that.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

A couple more shots thanks to Rick.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

oops


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Was finally having a look at my new Dirt Rag issue. Cool to see your tandem made the photo sidebar.

PK


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Just got the June edition of Mountain Bike Action and it's in there too. I hope one of the mags has some more action pictures for their Sea Otter editions.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

DHMASTER said:


> Just got the June edition of Mountain Bike Action and it's in there too. I hope one of the mags has some more action pictures for their Sea Otter editions.


Sorry my friend, no longer subscribe to MBA. I'll give a look when we are at the supermarket.

PK


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

more pics


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

*video from the log drop*

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=175403572513760


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

It's that time again. Come on, someone bring out a tandem to the DH race and have some fun with us.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2011)

*Tandems at Sea Otter*

We're coming down to race in the Tandem XC Race. I'll check out the DH race schedule. Did you simply sign up as if you were racing your single bike?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Tandem at Sea Otter*

And what DH category are you signed up for?


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

DH Cat 1 40-49, but my stoker is registered in his Cat 1 age group. We'll probably end up racing last like last year.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

*Sea Otter DH 2013*

Another year another Sea Otter, raced the tandem in the Downhill and bettered my time by ten seconds and finished with a 3:05.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Watch that fork work. Sea Otter Classic 2013 Downhill course on a Tandem Mountain Bike - YouTube


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

A couple more shots from the 2013 Sea Otter Downhill.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Sea Otter is here again, any takers?


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Pretty fun race


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

A top to bottom look at the course with a few camera angles.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

A second of air on the tandem sure feels like a lot more.


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Nice Lookin' DH Rig 
Got any pic's on how you setup the camera for this shot??


DHMASTER said:


> Watch that fork work. Sea Otter Classic 2013 Downhill course on a Tandem Mountain Bike - YouTube


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

In this shot you can see the camera mounted under the stoker's left bar end. It is a u-bolt style mount with an adjustable ball head from contour.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Do I see a camera mounted on your BB?


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes, but it gets dirty quickly.


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks DH!!


DHMASTER said:


> In this shot you can see the camera mounted under the stoker's left bar end. It is a u-bolt style mount with an adjustable ball head from contour.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Campsites are booked, now I need to decide if dual slalom really means what I think it means. I really am thinking DH and DS this year. What could go wrong?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2011)

Ohhhh, I'd love to be the other tandem in a dual slalom race this year! We'll be there for the XC tandem race again. Let me look at the schedule and see if we could hit the DS race on the tandem with you!


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

That, would be awesome.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2011)

DHMaster - OK, it looks like the Dual Slalom Cat 3 race is at the same time as our Tandem XC race on Sunday morning, so we'd have to enter Cat 2 so we could race on what looks like Friday. How's that sound? 

And what's your usual racing class and age for the DH race? I'm 43 and usually race Cat 2 on a single bike. 

I emailed Jeff Frost at Sea Otter just now to ask how to best enter so that we can be sure to race the two tandems head to head during qualifying. I'll let you know what he says.

Thanks!
Henry Abel & Amy Mitchell
Bend, OR


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

How cool is that? A dual dual! Sounds great. I'm 51 and race cat 1, my stoker is 30 and races cat 2. I think what you have proposed is probably fine, and it seems like too much fun to pass up. Won't surprise me if they just want us to race with the Pros. and that would be fine. I don't think the classes make any difference, we will all be in a class of our own. Keep me posted. Jon.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Don't worry if you don't get ahold of Frosty, historically I've done pretty well just showing up and asking forgiveness instead of permission.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2011)

Jon,

Hi there! We signed up the tandem today for the DS Mens Cat 1. I see the following times…

Thu 8A Inspection
Thu 11A Qualifying
Fri 8A Inspection
Fri 9A Finals

The Pro Inspection is 9A on Sat, 11A Qualifying, and 4P Finals.

Are you signed up for the Cat 1 DS now as well? And if so, shall we meet up on Thu at the course to make arrangements to race together?

Looking forward to it!

Thanks,
Henry Abel & Amy Mitchell


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Awesome, I will sign us up for the same.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

All signed up. See you on thursday.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome! Jon, what's your last name so we can try and find you on the list at sign in. 

I heard a rumor that we might have to switch to Cat 2, since I don't have a racing license and need a one day. Regardless, we'll find you there and hope to race head to head this weekend!

Henry Abel & Amy Mitchell - currently registered for Cat 1 DS.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2011)

*SeaOtter Tandem DS 2015 on Pinkbike!*


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks so much to both of you Henry and Amy. It's not often that you can take advantage of a moment and do something "outside of the box" and have a memory of a lifetime. I hope we ride again soon.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Lots of Cameras and smiles.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah! Next year I say we do the Endure race!


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Look at the fun you missed in the DownHill.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Shot of the day.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Good plan. Enduro it is.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

That crashed looked fun 

So were there just two tandem teams at the Otter?


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Two in the Dual Slalom, one in the DH, and I think a dozen in the XC.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Here are a few good shots.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Mountain Bike Action Photo of the Day


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2011)

Those are great pics! Thanks for sharing! Looking forward to next year...


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Henry and Amy going for it on the Dual Slalom course.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2011)

We just signed up to race our tandem again at the Downieville XC race on August 1. We've got 3 tandems signed up for this year and would love to get a few more! Jon, you wanna come join us for a full-on tandem party at Downieville this summer?

Henry Abel & Amy Mitchell
Bend, Oregon


----------



## DrMarkR (Apr 18, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> We just signed up to race our tandem again at the Downieville XC race on August 1. We've got 3 tandems signed up for this year and would love to get a few more! Jon, you wanna come join us for a full-on tandem party at Downieville this summer?
> 
> Henry Abel & Amy Mitchell
> Bend, Oregon


Hi Henry,

Arrived home to Tucson today, but wanted to tell you again that your presentation at NWTR was outstanding! It was great to meet you and Amy.

Wish we could make it back up there for Downieville, but won't happen this year. Make sure to let us know if you're coming down to AZ for any upcoming events!

Mark and Laura Russell
Tucson, AZ


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2011)

Mark & Laura,

Thanks so much for the post! We had a great time in Bellingham. Hope to get to ride with you in the future!

Cheers,
Henry & Amy


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Tandem DH and DS Video 2015 



 and


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks of the links!


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

The Sea Otter Classic put this up today on facebook saying, Where else can you find Tandem Dual Slalom and Downhill.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

That looks like fun! I need to put this on the list!


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah! Next year I say we do the Endure race!


We are signed up for the enduro. This is going to hurt. And the Downhill.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome! We'll be there for the XC race for sure, and will look at signing up for the enduro with you. My understanding is that if we do the enduro - then we'll likely get to race on the DH course and the DS course with you in the process? Last year was a blast!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2011)

DHMASTER said:


> We are signed up for the enduro. This is going to hurt. And the Downhill.


Jon - We can't make it down in time for the "Tandem Enduro" on Thursday morning. Bummer! And the DH race happens at the same time as the Tandem XC race that we're registered for. We might have another tandem that would join us for a 3-way Tandem Dual Slalom race - would you be able to do a "Pro Tandem DS" on Saturday afternoon? Henry


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

You people are awesome!


----------

